# Cononial Havanese



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

A friend asked me about Colonial Havanese in Williamsburg, VA. Anyone heard of them? I'm not familiar with that breeder.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GrannyMouse said:


> A friend asked me about Colonial Havanese in Williamsburg, VA. Anyone heard of them? I'm not familiar with that breeder.


I haven't, but nice to hear from you!!! We haven't seen you in a while!!! :welcome: back!!!


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks! We've been pretty busy with the dogs. Finished our male, had a singleton litter last April and now have a litter of six out of Ch. Harbor's Imagine That and Ch. Prairiwind's Riptide. The pups keep us really busy! They are 9 weeks old and so much fun. We are keeping two of them to show. I'm so excited. Will try to post some pictures if I remember how.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GrannyMouse said:


> Thanks! We've been pretty busy with the dogs. Finished our male, had a singleton litter last April and now have a litter of six out of Ch. Harbor's Imagine That and Ch. Prairiwind's Riptide. The pups keep us really busy! They are 9 weeks old and so much fun. We are keeping two of them to show. I'm so excited. Will try to post some pictures if I remember how.


Oh, that would be SO much fun!!! We'd LOVE to see them!


----------

